# Pitman Arm puller?



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there a special puller for the Pitman Arm ?
I have tried a couple different ones and got it to move a slight bit, but it's on there so tight, I wrench the puller right off.
Have tried a 2 then a 3 arm puller.
Now what? I don't want to beat on it.
thanks again and again


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Why are you pulling the pitman arm off? Unless the taper goes bad it really doesn't wear. I bought a harbor tool pitman arm puller and it snapped right off. Pitman puller is just a U with a bolt through the middle, check it out, you don't use a 2 or 3 jaw puller on it.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I was going to paint it.
Now i have the thing off an 1/8 of an inch.
It wont go back on ' cause of all the rust and grime on the shaft.
And it wont come off.
I srayed wd-40 on it 
I'd be happy just to put it back on all the way.
Is there a way to do this without beating on it?
Thank You


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

:willy:Just to see if it would go back on , i put the washer and nut on it , with a BIG phillips screw driver braced between the steering gear and the frame.
Using a HUGE cresent wrench , I bent the screw driver!
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
It didn't budge. I just want it back on at this point.:confused
Ideas?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

This is what you need.








Get a quality one or you'll just snap the ears off of it. They may have one in the loaner tool program at autozone. Hose it down with penetrating fluid, then put it under heavy load and walk away, it may pop off. Tap on it, torque a little. YOu can put some heat to it, but I don't know if it will hurt the steering box or not.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks jetstang.
$14.oo at AZ :cool
I guess i need to mark how it came off so the steering wheel is aligned propery.
Clean the heck out of the arm and shaft and hope it goes on way easier than it came off.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lots of stores will loan tools like that. you probably will never need it again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Agreed, no need to remove a pitman arm unless you're rebuilding the gearbox. The arm is usually indexed with a flat spot or a special spline to avoid confusion. But sometimes not. Mark it and the shaft before you remove it. You re-install it with an impact wrench and a big socket. It'll go right on. A Crescent wrench is not the tool for the job.


----------

